
Show HN: Get Active, motivate and build healthy habits - pascalxus
https://habit.world
======
DrScump
I get "Click the edit button to add Healthy Habits you wish to track." and no
other content using Chrome desktop.

~~~
pascalxus
And after you check boxed an activity, were you able to continue?

